# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  وفاة فضيلة الشيخ محمد سيد حاج

## الطويلب الثانى

توفى ليلة أمس فضيلة الشيخ محمد سيد حاج - من أبرز علماء السودان - و هو فى طريقه 
من العاصمة الخرطوم الى أحدى مدن شرق السودان فى رحلة دعوية - نسأل الله أن يتقبله القبول الحسن و يعلى درجته مع الصديقين و الشهداء و الصالحين .
     و أنقل لكم أدناه كلمة صنوه و رفيق دربه فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور : عبدالحى يوسف *الأستاذ بقسم  الثقافة الإسلامية بجامعة الخرطوم* بعد أن بلغه نبأ وفاة الشيخ رحمه الله .
*الحمد لله الذي خلق فسوى، وقدر فهدى، وله الآخرة والدنيا، (الذي خلق الموت  والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا) والصلاة والسلام على من علَّمنا الصبر على  نوائب الدهر، وعلى آله وصحبه أولى النهى، وعلى من تبعهم بإحسان في الآخرة  والأولى، أما بعد.
فإنني أكتب هذه الكلمات معزِّياً نفسي وإخواني المسلمين في السودان  والمشارق والمغارب في فقيد العلم والدين أخي الحبيب الشيخ الأستاذ العالم/  أبي جعفر محمد سيد حاج، الذي قضى عمراً طيباً مباركاً أفناه في الدعوة إلى  الله والدلالة عليه ونشر العلم وتبليغ الهدى ـ أحسبه كذلك ولا أزكيه على  الله ـ محمد سيد حاج اسم إذا ذُكر تذَّكر الناس علو الهمة ومضاء العزيمة  وشجاعة النفس وطيب المحيا وكمال الأدب وحسن الخلق وسلامة الصدر، تذكره  المساجد والمنابر وساحات الدعوة وحلق العلم، يذكره المؤمنون المحبون للعلم  في العاصمة والولايات بوجهه البشوش وصدره الواسع وحلمه البالغ وطرفته  الذكية.

إن في الله عز وجل عوضاً من كل هالك، وخلفاً من كل تالف، ولكن حق للمسلمين  في السودان أن يحزنوا لموت أحد علمائه الأفذاذ وفقهائه النجباء، من جاب  البلاد ينشر الهدى والنور، وساح في الأرض يدعو ويجاهد، حتى كانت منيته في  ساحة أحبها، وطريق يألفه؛ وإني لأرجو له أن يكون الله قد كتب له الشهادة  وحسن الخاتمة برحمته؛ وإذا كان الموت قدراً مقدوراً لا مفر منه؛ فما أطيبه  حين يكون موتاً شريفاً في غاية شريفة، وهو ما نحسب أن الله تعالى قد اختاره  لأخينا أبي جعفر؛ فإنه مات في طريق الدعوة وفي سبيل الله، خلَّف من ورائه  ذرية ضعافاً، ووالدين شيخين كبيرين، وخرج يدعو إليه ويبشر بجنته ويرغب  الناس في دينه؛ فاللهم ارحمه برحمتك التي وسعت كل شيء، وشفِّع فيه عمله  الصالح، وتقبَّل منه صبره وجهاده، وارفع درجته في المهديين، واخلفه في عقبه  في الغابرين، واجمعنا به في جنات النعيم.

إنني حين أكتب هذه الكلمات بعد ساعة من وصول خبر وفاته ـ رحمه الله ورضي  عنه ـ لحقٌ عليَّ أن أذكر بعض ما عرفت عنه من مكارم الأخلاق وجميل الصفات  وطيب الخصال:

أولاً: أول ما لفت انتباهي في حياة الشيخ رحمه الله التوفيق الذي صحبه؛ حين  اختار طريق الطلب للعلم الشريف؛ رغم كونه قد درس في المدارس النظامية التي  يدرس فيها أغلب الناس؛ ثم التوفيق الذي لازمه وهو يستظهر النصوص ويورد  الأقوال ويحسن العرض؛ فيقرِّب البعيد ويسهِّل الصعب، ويحرِّك المشاعر ويوقظ  النفوس

ثانياً: ما رزقه الله ـ على حداثة سنه ـ من سرعة بديهة وحدة ذهن وتوقد  قريحة، مع دعابة وطرفة جعلت الناس يحبونه ويسعون إلى مسجده في كل جمعة،  ويتحلقون في دروسه حيث كانت؛ لسلاسة أسلوبه وعذوبة عرضه وحلاوة منطقه

ثالثاً: الشيخ ـ رحمه الله وأعلى مقامه في الجنة ـ كان مبذولاً للناس كافة،  أو قل: كان عالم عامة، فما كانت محاضراته ودروسه لخاصة الناس ولا لطبقة  دون أخرى، بل كان للناس جميعاً، من دعاه أجابه، ومن سأله أفتاه، وأذكر حين  قامت إذاعة طيبة كان من أوائل الأصوات التي سمعها الناس، ثم حين قامت  القناة كان من أوائل الوجوه التي طلعت على الناس كالشمس في ضحاها؛ فكان  رحمه الله كالغيث حيثما وقع نفع.

رابعاً: وضوح منهجه واستقامة فكره؛ فما كان رحمه الله متقلباً متردداً، بل  كانت المسائل في ذهنه واضحة والطريق بيِّناً، وإني لأذكر كلماته في آخر  ندوة رأيته فيها ـ ندوة الانتخابات بساحة المولد ـ حين قال: إن العلماء  مستقلون لكنهم غير محايدين! يعني أنهم ما يستطيعون الحياد بين من يقول: ربي  الله، ومن يقول: لا إله والحياة مادة، بين من يحب شرع الله ودينه، ومن  يعادي الله ورسوله، وكذلك حين زاغ بعض الشباب وحملوا على أهل العلم حملة  شعواء، واختاروا طريقاً مبايناً أفضى بهم إلى مسالك وعرة؛ كانت نهايتها  غياهب السجن؛ فأراد أولو الأمر أن يبذل الدعاة طاقتهم في محاورة أولئك  الشباب؛ فرشحت لهم ـ في ثلة من أهل العلم والفضل ـ أخانا الحبيب الشيخ/  محمد سيد؛ فكان ـ والله شاهد ـ ابن بَجْدَتِها وأبا عُذْرتِها ـ يجيب على  الشبهات إجابة الواثق ويزيل عن الشباب ما بأعينهم من غشاوة، مع أبوة حانية  وأخوة صادقة ووجه باسم، وكانت تلك المحاورات ـ بحق ـ مدرسة فكرية وجامعة  علمية استفاد منها الجميع شباباً وشيوخاً

خامساً: كان الشيخ وصولاً للناس في أفراحهم وأتراحهم، ساعياً بينهم  بالإصلاح والخير، ولا زلت أذكر حين عرض عليَّ خبر فتاة بينها وبين أهلها  خلاف في شأن زواج تحرص عليه، وأهلها لا يريدون لاعتراضهم على الرجل الذي  تقدم لها، فاعتذرت إليه بأنني لا أدخل في هذه الأمور، ولم يزل ـ رحمه الله  وغفر له وجزاه خيراً ـ يلح عليَّ ويفتل لي في الذورة والغارب حتى ذهبت معه  إلى بيت أهلها، ومكثنا معهم حيناً من الليل نحاورهم ومعهم فتاتهم؛ ثم بعد  ذلك ما زلت أسأله عن أخبارها كلما لقيته فيحكي لي ما حدث من أمرها، مما يدل  على أنه تابع واستقصى وما ملَّ ولا كلَّ

وأخيراً: ماذا عساي أن أقول في رجل بكت عليه الأعين، ونطقت بفضله الألسن،  ورثته القلوب قبل الكلمات؟ ماذا أقول عمن أحبه الناس فأعاروه قلوبهم، وأصغت  إلى كلماته أسماعهم؟ إنني أعزي ـ وأنا خارج السودان ـ العم الكريم/ سيد  وزوجه الفضلى، وأقول: يا ليتني كنت معكم، أقف إلى جانبكم لأمسح دموعكم،  وأداوي جروحكم، وأواسيكم في مصابكم، لكن لا إله إلا الله، إن العين تدمع،  والقلب يحزن، وإنا لفراقك يا أبا جعفر لمحزونون، ولا نقول إلا ما يرضي  ربَّنا (إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون)

منقول*

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن مصطفى

* الإسم : 

محمد بن سيد بن محمد بن حاج

* الكنية : 

أبو جعفر , متزوج وله من الأبناء 2 ذكور و3 من الإناث .

* الميلاد :
21 مارس 1972 م بمدينة حلفا الجديدة .. القرية 12 اشكيت .

* نسبه :

هو حلفاوي من مدينة حلفا أباً و أماً .. والده من قبيلة الروداب و الوالدة من قبيلة الكيخاب وهي قبائل حلفاوية شهيرة .

* مراحل التعليم الأساسي :

خلوه الحاج يوسف ثم مدرسة الحاج يوسف شرق .. الإبتدائية - الأميرية حلفا الجديدة .. المتوسطة - الطبري الثانوية حلفا الجديدة .

* التعليم العالي :

إلتحق الشيخ بكلية الشريعة جامعة أمدرمان الإسلامية .. وفي أيام الدراسة كان هنالك بعض النشاط  له في الجامعة وكان يتكفل بالرد علي الأحزاب العلمانية وأصحاب المدارس التجديدية .

ثم تخرج من الجامعة  في عام 1998 م ثم أكمل التعليم العالي وحاز الماجستير السنة التمهيدية بتقدير ( جيد ) .. وهو في الوقت الحالي يكتب رسالة الماجستير بعنوان 
(( إنفرادات ابن تيمية الفقهية عن الأئمه الأربعة ))

* النشأة :
كان أغلب أوقاته بين حلفا و الحاج يوسف و نشأ هناك بين الأهل و الأقارب .

* النشأة الدينية :
كانت بداياته الدينية قبل التعليم الأساسي حيث أخذه والده إلي خلوة الحاج يوسف لتحفيظ القراّن الكريم .. ثم كان عليه تأثيرًا قويًا من أحد أساتذته  في المدرسة الإبتدائية و هو الأستاذ عبد الحي كوبيل حيث أثر عليه في العقيدة .. واهتم به وكان يقيم الصلوات في أوقاتها .

* بدايات العلم  الشرعي :

كانت في مدينة حلفا مسقط رأسه وكان في الصف الثاني المتوسط وكان من أبرز علمائه :

- الشيخ / عبد الرحمن أبوزيد محمد حمزة  - خريج الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة - .

- الشيخ / محمد عبد الله الحاج – خريج الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة - وكان إمام مسجد أنصار السنة بحلفا الجديدة .

* مشايخ لهم أثر في حياة الشيخ الدعوية :

- الشيخ / أبوزيد محمد حمزة  ( حفظه الله )

- الشيخ / محمد هاشم الهدية  ( رحمه الله )

- الشيخ / عثمان محمد عثمان ( رحمه الله )

* مشايخ العلم الشرعي الذين تتلمذ على يديهم :

- الشيخ / عبد الرحمن أبوزيد محمد حمزة درس عليه مبادىء علوم الحديث و العقيدة  من 1989 م إلى 1990 م .

- الشيخ الدكتور / عثمان ميرغني  درس علي يده الفقه المقارن .

- الشيخ الدكتور / العبد

- الشيخ الدكتور / شمس الدين التكيلة درس على يديه آّيات الأحكام

* بداية النشاط الدعوي :

كان أول وقوف له أمام الناس واعظًا في الصف الثاني المتوسط  وكانت موعظة بعنوان الدار الآخرة .

ثم في عام 1990 م كان يتحدث في مسجد القرية بعد صلاة المغرب و في نفس العام خطب أول جمعة له في نفس المسجد .. وبعد ذلك خطب في مسجد السوق بمدينة حلفا  
وفي المرحلة الثانوية أقام منبرًاً للنقاش و الحوار مع الطلاب .. كان يطرح فيها الدعوة السلفية و يرد على الشبهات و يتناول بعض التنظيمات المنحرفة وسط الطلاب مثل  البعثية .. الإخوان المسلمين .. الصوفية .

*  مؤلفات الشيخ :

- الحروب الصليبية بين الأمس و اليوم .

- الحسبة مسؤولية الجميع .

- فقه الائتلاف .

- حكم الاحتفال بالمولد النبوي .

- لماذا لا ألتزم ؟ .

- رمضان فضائل و آّداب وأحكام .

*  مشاركات الشيخ في المؤتمرات و الندوات العالمية :

- برنامج رمضان التابع لوزارة الأوقاف بدولة قطر .

- ملتقى دعوي بدولة أندونيسيا . 

- شارك في التدريس في الدورة العلمية بالكاميرون .

- تدريس كتاب العلم و كتاب الوضوء من صحيح البخاري في دولة قطر .

*  من أهم الأنشطه الدعوية للشيخ :

- تدريس كتاب مدارج السالكين في مسجد المؤمنين بمدينة الخرطوم  بحري حي الصافيه و استمر الشرح أربع سنوات وقد اكتمل شرح الكتاب كاملًا بحمد الله عز وجل .

- شرح كتاب التوحيد في مسجد المؤمنين بالصافية واستمر الشرح لمدة عامين .

- وشرح الشيخ كتاب العواصم من القواصم والجواب الكافي لابن القيم والسير والأخلاق في مداواة النفوس لابن حزم في جامعة الخرطوم وقد ابتدأ بشرح مختصر منهاج القاصدين لكن لم يكمله .

- وأتم شرح الجواب الكافي بالمركز العام لجماعة انصار السنة المحمدية بحي السجانة .

- وشرح التحفة العراقية لابن تيمية والأخلاق والسير في مداواة النفوس لابن حزم الظاهري بالمركز العام لجماعة أنصار السنة المحمدية بحي السجانة .


*  المناصب الوظيفية التي يشغلها الشيخ الآن : 

- مساعد الأمين العام للشئون الخارجية لهيئة علماء السودان .

- عضو المجلس الاستشاري لوزارة الأوقاف و الشئون الإسلاميه بالسودان .

- عضو المجلس الأعلي للدعوة الإسلاميه بالسودان .

- أمين أمانة التخطيط والموارد البشرية لمنظمة سبل السلام الخيرية . 

وهو الآن إمام وخطيب مسجد المؤمنين بحي الصافية .

----------


## أحمد السكندرى

رحمه الله تعالى رحمة واسعة ، و جعل الجنة داره .

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن مصطفى

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون .. إنتقل بالأمس إلى الرفيق الأعلى فضيلة شيخنا الشيخ / محمد سيد حاج .. داعية التوحيد والسنة .. الشيخ السلفي ببلاد السودان .. شيخ الشباب وشاب الشيوخ .. إثر حادث سير أثناء ذهابه لإلقاء محاضرة بمدينة القضارف .. نسألكم الدعاء لشيخنا بالجنة .. وقد تم الدفن بمقابر شمبات .. وكانت جنازته – والحمد لله – مشهوده .. شهدها المشايخ والدعاة وطلاب العلم .. ورئيس الدولة ووالي الخرطوم وجمع غفير من المواطنين من محبي الشيخ .. فنسأل الله عز وجل أن يرحمه وأن يدخله فسيح جناته مع الصديقين والشهداء وحسن أولئك رفيقا .. وأن يلهمنا الصبر من بعده والسير على طريقه 

* ترجمة الشيخ :
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....884#post359884

----------


## أسـامة

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.
نسأل الله له الرحمة والعفو، غفر الله له، وتجاوز عنه، وعظّم أجره، وضاعف حسناته.
اللهم ألهم أهله الصبر والسلوان.

----------


## أم ملاذ

حقاً لقد فجعنا بوفاة العلامة الراحل عن الدنيا والذي نرجو ا من الله أن يكتب له الخلود في جنات النعيم وأن يسقيه رسولنا الكريم بيده الشريفة من حوضه ، وأن يحشر في زمرته ..........آمين

----------


## أم ملاذ

واضيف الى شروحاته التي قد درسها الشيخ كتاب أدب الدنيا والدين للعلامه الماوردي في جامعة الخرطوم كلية العلوم الرياضيه اضافة الى المحاضرات العامه (للطالبات) بمسجد كلية الهندسة.

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن مصطفى

> واضيف الى شروحاته التي قد درسها الشيخ كتاب أدب الدنيا والدين للعلامه الماوردي في جامعة الخرطوم كلية العلوم الرياضيه اضافة الى المحاضرات العامه (للطالبات) بمسجد كلية الهندسة.


جزاك الله خيرًا .. كذلك توفى وهو يشرح فقه أسماء الله الحسنى .. كما شرح مختصر صحيح البخاري ( مجالس ) .. عمدة الأحكام .. وغيرها من الكتب

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة

----------

